# Harleqiuens in my new tank



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

I about 3-4 weeks ago got a 20 gal tank let it run with-out anything in there 4 3 days and got 4 glowlight tetras mainly because my dad had them and they were a great start-up fish. They flourished and were(still are) doing great so i got 2 bronze corys plus a live plant about a week and a half ago and did great plus i got 3 zebra dinos and still are kicking butt. My girlfriend about 6 days ago showed me that she loved how the harlequin Rasbora looked so i got them in the tank and let them adjust for a hour threw them in there and for the most part they were alright but developed into this insane habit of chasing their reflection in the glass which i was told happens from time to time. After 2 days it got to the point were they were literally ramming the glass every-so often causing injury to themselves. One died from that the end of the second day. I was insanly shocked so i asked my dad what the deal was with them and i got a"never heard that one before" speech. The next morning another one died and had the same smashed up face as the first one. today i'm down to one harlequien and still have absolutely no clue why their doing it. My water Ph is hovering the 7.4-7.5 range which is a bit steep for them but i know ppl who's harle's live in 7.4 no problems. Ammonia levels are 0 nitrates are near 0.Water temp tends to just a couple degrees every-so often but never goes below 75 or 80. can anyone tell me why these fish did what they did?


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

Northern Hawk said:


> I about 3-4 weeks ago got a 20 gal tank let it run with-out anything in there 4 3 days and got 4 glowlight tetras mainly because my dad had them and they were a great start-up fish. They flourished and were(still are) doing great so i got 2 bronze corys plus a live plant about a week and a half ago and did great plus i got 3 zebra dinos and still are kicking butt. My girlfriend about 6 days ago showed me that she loved how the harlequin Rasbora looked so i got them in the tank and let them adjust for a hour threw them in there and for the most part they were alright but developed into this insane habit of chasing their reflection in the glass which i was told happens from time to time. After 2 days it got to the point were they were literally ramming the glass every-so often causing injury to themselves. One died from that the end of the second day. I was insanly shocked so i asked my dad what the deal was with them and i got a"never heard that one before" speech. The next morning another one died and had the same smashed up face as the first one. today i'm down to one harlequien and still have absolutely no clue why their doing it. My water Ph is hovering the 7.4-7.5 range which is a bit steep for them but i know ppl who's harle's live in 7.4 no problems. Ammonia levels are 0 nitrates are near 0.Water temp tends to just a couple degrees every-so often but never goes below 75 or 80. can anyone tell me why these fish did what they did?


if u have another aquarium... try to moved those fish into new aqua, see what's hapen... its just suggestion... *pc


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

unfortunately they didn't make it.... we're a little pissed about it but that kinda thing happens sometimes i guess.... i'll definatly remember that as i do have a spare 5.5 GL tank in storage at the moment


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that...


----------

